# perl5.26 stop with fatal error: /usr/sbin/dtrace doesn't support -h flag



## HL1234 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello, 

I try to compile perl5.26 on a FreeBSD 11.1 system with fresh updated ports 
and I got these error: 



```
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.26/# make

... 
Support DTrace if available? [y] 
Where is the dtrace executable? (~name ok) [/usr/sbin/dtrace] 

*** Configure:  Fatal Error:  /usr/sbin/dtrace doesn't support -h flag 
*** 
*** Your installed dtrace doesn't support the -h switch to compile a D 
*** program into a C header. Can't continue. 

===>  Script "Configure" failed unexpectedly. 
Please report the problem to perl@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the 
"/usr/ports/lang/perl5.26/work/perl-5.26.0/config.log" including the output 
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide 
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a 
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea). 
*** Error code 1
```
In addition I like to tell that: 

- there is no file /usr/ports/lang/perl5.26/work/perl-5.26.0/config.log 
(ls: /usr/ports/lang/perl5.26/work/perl-5.26.0/config.log: No such file or directory) 

- /usr/sbin/dtrace also /usr/bin/* /usr/lib/* has the file flag schg 
but I think this should not be important? Because with the perl installation should not change anything inside the operation system of FreeBSD. I do remove the file flag schg in /usr/bin/* and /usr/lib/* and try again, but this doesn't change anything.

- /usr/sbin/dtrace can be found with ls 

- `man dtrace`
  shows me there is a "-h" flag available 

What do to know?

I try to send a email to perl@FreeBSD.org
but: 

```
----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----
<perl@FreeBSD.org>
    (reason: 550-5.7.1 Service unavailable; client blocked using b.barracudacentral.org)
please send your problem report from a non-blocked location (e.g. gmail/yahoo) to postmaster@FreeBSD.org and include the following information: time (Sep 06 10:00:40) and client (78.47.225.20).
550 5.1.1 <perl@FreeBSD.org>... User unknown
```
I try to send a email to postmaster@FreeBSD.org
but: 

```
----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----
[EMAIL='postmaster@FreeBSD.org']<postmaster@FreeBSD.org>[/EMAIL]
   (reason: 550-5.7.1 Service unavailable; client blocked using b.barracudacentral.org)
550 5.1.1 [EMAIL='postmaster@FreeBSD.org']<postmaster@FreeBSD.org>[/EMAIL]... User unknown
???
```
Why does it recommend to post errors to perl@FreeBSD.org and postmaster@FreeBSD.org, if this users are "unknown"?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2017)

HL1234 said:


> ```
> (reason: 550-5.7.1 Service unavailable; client blocked using b.barracudacentral.org)
> ```


It doesn't say "user unknown", it says it doesn't like your mail relay. It's most likely blocked due to spam.


----------



## HL1234 (Sep 6, 2017)

may be its cause it is a small private mail relay - normally it is not blocked and also not listed in spamcop.net

What to do with 

```
perl5.26 stop with fatal error: /usr/sbin/dtrace doesn't support -h flag
```
without the DTrace option it compile.


----------



## bagas (Oct 27, 2018)

Faced the same problem.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/install-perl5-26.68030/
The horror, the problem / bug the whole year exists, but the bug is still not fixed!


----------

